# 54 Evans Colson Firebird



## mrg (Sep 20, 2020)

Well this one has been a learning exp. and finally got it together enough for pics. This bike has a lot of one off things, first was the springer ( a lot of different versions ) with around 20 pieces just in the lower pivoting dogbones that just came in in a bag unassembled. had to find some special lock nuts but I figured out the biggest problem, it all pivots off the custom longer front wheel axle that did not come with the bike, It was previously put together with front rim that had a standard axle so not enough threads  and pieces probably lost long ago sense ther was nothing to screw on to so going by comparing pics ( thanks Fltwd 57 but even his 54 & 55 look different from each other) and scouring everything I could find ( not much ) but some of what I found was not assembled right, seems like there are only a few of the bikes out there. I made a new axle out of high strength threaded rod ( 6 1/2 in. 5/16 x 24 ) and thread size was important sense 1 in. wide threaded shoulder nuts plus other jam & lock nuts all had to thread on each side. now I have to make or find ( WANTED ) special fender brace that is a couple inches longer with dogleg to clear the pivoting axle and  bolts to the fork at the other end of the dogbone, the one on there is a stock one cut in half and screwed the the edge of the fender. also have to make or find a unique headlight mount ( WANTED ) that has a tail that wraps around the springer ( cushiner ) housing. Ok, this is only the springer, now on the the unique rack ( special bolts & spacers missing ), Brampton 3 spd with odd missing linkage parts, solid seat post ( stuck in the frame ) to mention a few.


----------



## JLF (Sep 20, 2020)

Wow... I knew these were complex, but I had no idea!  Looks incredible.  I like their solution for mounting the rear brake caliper.  Thank you for the detail!  I’d like to know if it really takes the wrinkles out of the road?


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2020)

Both brake caliper mount are unique ( front off the springer ) but the shiny spot in the pic is for a 3 spd cable wheel with a smaller diameter clamp because its on the stay and not the main frame like someone added under seat but doesn't let the cable line up right, I need to locate one!, also the last couple of pics ( thanks @dogdart ) is the headlight mount I need.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2020)

That's definitely a unique set up. When you get all put back together are you going to have a chain guard decal made for it? Maybe something like, My Nightmare.  Glad to see your hanging in there and getting it put together, cool looking ride. I probably would have called 911 for help telling them there was a crazy man running around with a gun and then when police showed up I'd run outside yelling and waving a BB gun around.


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2020)

Well It is a challenge with not much to go by, I think Fltwd57's 2 are the only complete ones I can find and his red 55 seems to be the only untouched one so even his green 54 seems like springer might be missing parts mine has and his 2 seem different.


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2020)

Never even heard of Brampton 3 spd and thought it was just the shifter but ck the hub!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2020)

This is what makes this hobby so interesting and fun.

 And now it's 12 am MST and I have to wait for the *Forums dead time* to pass before I can post this! WTF  I reported that fat cop to the higher authorities. lol


----------

